# Voice Mail Stopped on Sprint Galaxy 4



## markymarc99 (Dec 9, 2009)

After much frustration at the Sprint store, they were unable to solve the problem of why I was not receiving my voice mail. They suggested I wipe my phone clean and begin all over which is a way of saying they didn't know how to fix the problem.
First I removed all apps that anything to do with saving battery time thining that perhaps it was turning off the voice mail. Nothing seemed to work and I strongly suspected that it had to do with the Sprint network because at the Sprint store I was told that there were others suffering from the same problem.
I also wondered if it had anything to do with the app I had tried out quite a few months ago called, YouMail Visual Voicemail. But it made no sense that since I had uninstalled that app, my voice mail has been working just fine. Then all of a sudden last week it came to a screeching halt, although a few times, I would recieve the voice mails tow or three days later and then it stopped working again.
One solution that worked was when I tried another voice mail app call, VisionMail. Once installed, my voice mail worked perfectly and I liked the software, However, although it is a free app to try, after 10 days, you are forced to pay $4 bucks a month for what is supposed to come free from the Sprint porvider. 
If anyone has any ideas about how I can get my Sprint voice mail to work on my Galaxy 4, it would be very much appreicated if they would share their ideas.
Thanks,
Markymarc


----------

